# HELMET IN TANK



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I HAVE A 60,GAL TANK AND I WANT TO PUT ONE OF MY GERMAN HELMETS IN IT ,IS THERE SOMETHING I CAN COAT IT WITH SO IT WONT RUST ,"OBVIOUSLY",AND SO MY PLECO DOESNT GET SICK SUCKING ON IT ,ANY IDEA'S??THANX


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

erm maybe some kind of rubber liquid

oh is wlittle waffen =little gun


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldnt coat it, most coating will be semi voliatle even after drying and could get into the water.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok thanxand if anybody comes across anything let me know ok
best regards!!!

yes it meens little weapons!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

polyurithane


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Anything that is safe for potable water, most of your 2 part epoxies would work. Sherwin Williams makes one that is called Tank Clad HS Epoxy. Expect to spend some dough. It ain't cheap.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

IS THE TANK CLAD STRICKLY FOR TANKS AND GLASS?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

AND WHAT ABOUT THE PLECO SUCKING ON IT WOULD IT HURT HIM???


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

wtf is a german helmet?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


>


 I like the one with the spike


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont we all!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

it's a ww2 m40 I believe, it loos like the one in this pic. I think the ones with the spikes are GAY!!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

You should put the tank in there too!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't think my boyfriend would like that too much!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldnt sacrifice such an invaluable historical artifact. Thats just me though. Heed Nitrofish's post.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

It's, I have plenty more ofthese awesome helmets, my b/f and I are collectors. Thank you Ebay!!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont screw it up by puting it in your tank..

Not kool.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Dude we have like 17 of em, putting on in the tank would look kick ass!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

hey i founf a fiberclas german helmet,do you this that would be ok if i take the paint off it????let me know ,,


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i personly dont htink there will be any problem with the fiberglass one.. even with the paint.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

what about the pleco sucking on it ,,i think he would take the paint off????


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

WE GOT THE FIBERGLASS HELMET IN THE TANK. THE PLECO LOVES IT!









HERE'S A PIC


----------

